# What is the most posted on thread in BCA?



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm thinking the craigslist thread has to be the most viewed one at 45,601 views. But which one is the most posted on? Mods? is there any way to search that?


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know of a way to quickly search that, maybe one of the other mods does?

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/100-gallon-square-tank-4338/ has 1086 posts & 44615 views. Also http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/my-pleco-thread-revived-287/ has 834 posts & 35987 views - so they both beat the 814 posts on the Craigslist thread.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Pamela said:


> I don't know of a way to quickly search that, maybe one of the other mods does?
> 
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/100-gallon-square-tank-4338/ has 1086 posts & 44615 views. Also http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/my-pleco-thread-revived-287/ has 834 posts & 35987 views - so they both beat the 814 posts on the Craigslist thread.


... which probably says who's the biggest poster on BCA, too... :bigsmile:


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hmmmm there's a common element here I think.....,


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL, definitely a common element for sure.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, what nut-job would post so often?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Wow, what nut-job would post so often?


On a totally unrelated topic, do you prefer Skippy, Kraft, or Squirrel?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

IM thinking he's a Nut-ella guy Anthony lol



2wheelsx2 said:


> Wow, what nut-job would post so often?


hahaha I dunno but at 7267 post , he has almost twice as many as the next nutjob or anyone else for that matter lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> On a totally unrelated topic, do you prefer Skippy, Kraft, or Squirrel?





Diztrbd1 said:


> IM thinking he's a Nut-ella guy Anthony lol


You guys are hilarious but both right. I am a Squirrel guy, but my son is allergic to peanuts so now I am a Nutella or Wow butter guy.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

mmmm...hazelnut chocolate spread. The staple spread of hostels when backpacking across Europe.
Goes great with the "free breakfast" consisting of bread and nutella.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've got a huge thing of Wow butter at home too. Not a fan of it myself. My son's got a nut allergy too. No Nutella for him which makes him sad. Lol.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you checked the canadian aquatics sponsor section current stock list thread? I think it beats both Gary's threads. It has 50000+ view.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> Have you checked the canadian aquatics sponsor section current stock list thread? I think it beats both Gary's threads. It has 50000+ view.


Then it's lucky the subject of the thread is most _posted_ and not most viewed, then....


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol Gary..... yours has 3 times as many post with less views on each thread too. Though I believe a view is counted each time a person looks at a thread even if that person has already viewed it a couple times in the same sitting, I believe it counts every one of them. If thats the case Charles and Pat are probably responsible for a good 20000 of the 50000 views lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not sure I should be proud of having so many posts since many of them are mine also.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> lol Gary..... yours has 3 times as many post with less views on each thread too. Though I believe a view is counted each time a person looks at a thread even if that person has already viewed it a couple times in the same sitting, I believe it counts every one of them. If thats the case Charles and Pat are probably responsible for a good 20000 of the 50000 views lol


Gary's threads? Man, thanks to the high picture loads, you can easily spend a few days going through one pleco thread and then decide to go buy some plecos. Worst part is that a few hundred views is accounted by me shopping for plecos. I think it's time to go refresh on one of John's threads


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

ahhh, most posted..... then he got me beat... I don't talk much so i wont win.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol Charles, with the 3rd highest post count (4366 post) I have to disagree that you dont talk much lol if it helps, out of all the sponsors, your section has the most post 
lol Ming.... so Garys pleco thread actually benifits Charles eh 
And Gary... i know you have alot of post on them too lol but even if half of the post were yours, you'd still be up. 
Heres some numbers for ya:
Charles stock update thread had 339 post of which 200 are charles and 139 are other members (2 by you lol)
Your pleco thread has 842 post which about 375 are yours, leaving 467 post by others
the other thread 1107 post and about 500 are yours, leaving 607 post by others.
Don't ask me how I know that lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You got me all worked up now John. Going to bump up my post count now in the threads. Watch for the updates.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

watch for the updates eh......is that a sneaky way of getting more views as well lol


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

charles said:


> ahhh, most posted..... then he got me beat... I don't talk much so i wont win.


Charles, You don't need to talk much to win. You can lay claim in one category over Gary.... the most pleco at any given point in time .


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> You got me all worked up now John. Going to bump up my post count now in the threads. Watch for the updates.


Wow, you're telling me you sit there refreshing on that same thread continuously like a forum troll. 
Bring out the pitchforks and light the torches....


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bwahahaha! I never even thought about that Ming!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Muhahahahahahaha.....


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Just a suggestion to the mods and admin....Should pay threads for views like youtube


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

you tube only pays for advertisement clicks! trust me... after my entire channel and a few videos with quite a lot of views I have approx $1.37 in unpaid earnings with youtube!


----------

